

Ask HN: If you're a dev and not on Github, how am I supposed to find you? - seamusabshere

Like, are there good reasons to not build up your Github profile?
======
ardz
Well, I don't even put my successful commercial projects in my resume to do
not encourage competition.

------
olgeni
You may keep an eye on mailing lists/open PRs in interesting areas.

------
minimaxir
Not all code developed professionally is open source.

------
seanmccann
So "you" don't find them.

